# Vista x64 Ultimate und Phillips TV



## Soulblader (28. November 2008)

Hallo ich hab mal eine Frage oder könntet ihr mir weiter helfen ich besitze folgenden Fernseher:

Philips Cineos Flachbildschirmfernsehgerät 42PFL9732D 42" LCD (107 cm) mit DVB-T mit Perfect Pixel HD Engine und Ambilight Surround

hier der Link: Philips Support - 42PFL9732D/10
desweiteren ein GEFORCE GTX 280. So jetzt zu meinen Problem ich hab den Fernseher versucht über ein HDMI Kabel mit meinen Rechner zu verbinden is ja nicht das Problem sobald ich alles angeschlossen und im Anpassen Menü die Auflösung und so weiter Eingestellt hab flackert das Bild aus unerfindlichen Gründen auf dem Fernseher an und aus mit der Meldung "unbekanntes Videosignal" und so ziemlich alle Meldungen die der Fernseher auf Lager hat es kommt zumindest max 5 Sek ein Bild zustande spätestens dann ist es wieder weg. 

Hab das gleiche mit XPx86 probiert funzt ohne Probs.

Hab ich etwas übersehen oder woran liegt es. Hilfe wäre sehr nett....


----------



## Mantis (30. November 2008)

Hallo, 

hab genau das selbe Problem mit dem Gerät Marke Philips Ambilight. Als OS habe ich ebenfalls Vista x64 Ultimate und ne GTX 280er. Das selbe Bildflackern, egal ob als Erweiterten Monitor oder als Hauptmonitor in diversen ausprobierten Auflösungen.


----------



## Soulblader (30. November 2008)

Cool wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine mit dem Problem hab auch schon mehrere Foren durchklappert nirgendswo eine Lösung zu diesem Problem. 

Is scheinbar nicht gerade ein Mainstream Fernseher weil wahrscheinlich zu teuer. 
Trotzdem denke ich das eigentlich bei PCGH irgendwelche Leute gibt die uns weiterhelfen könnten.


----------



## Overlocked (30. November 2008)

Den 64x bit Treiber richtig installieren, vor allem WHQL. Den aktuellen gibt es hier: LINK


----------



## Mantis (30. November 2008)

Also bei mir ist alles auf dem neuesten Stand, zertifizierter Treiber 180.48 ist installiert, wie Soulblader schon geschrieben hat, läuft es unter XP x86 einwandfrei. 

Bleibt ja wahrscheinlich nur noch die Möglichkeit das es am Vista x64, am 180er Treiber (ältere Treiber funzen nicht, ich hatte daher gehofft, das es mit dem ersten zertifizierten 180er Treiber endlich funktionieren würde) oder am Grafikbeschleuniger liegt. 

Es muss doch eine Lösung geben den TV unter Vista x64 einwandfrei nutzen zu können...


----------



## Overlocked (30. November 2008)

Richtige Auflösung, gegf. Treiber?


----------



## Soulblader (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

bei mir genau das selbe hab auch mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten (von Nvidia da keine anderen im Haushalt verfügbar) mal experimentiert immer das selbe Ergebnis unter Vista x64... das gleiche Spiel mit XP x86 absolut Reibungslos wie gesagt Treiber alle WHQL ältere und neuere zuletzt 180.48 WHQL. Da der Fernseher ein reines Ausgabegerät ist vermute ich den Fehler bei Vista. Nutz auch ein HDMI 1.3 Kabel (vergoldet) um auch hier auf der Sicheren Seite zu sein.
Treibereinstellungen hab ich auch getestet (HD Erzwingen, HD Ausgabe Format, Auflösungen unsw was der Treiber halt so hergibt) es ändert sich nichts.
Meine Vermutung ist das es sich um Irgend ein Signal handelt was mit zu dem Fernseher ausgegeben wird (Kopierschutz oder sowas in der Art) was dieses so erschwert sonst wüsste ich wirklich nicht weiter.

Hab auch den Test in der PCGH gelesen mit verschiedenen TV Modellen wo es zu Keinerleiproblemen im Testaufbau kam. Zugegeben mein Gerät war nicht dabei ändert aber nichts.
Is nur sehr Ärgerlich das man sich die ganze Technik ins Haus holt und dann eine simple Kabelverbindung es zum Scheitern bringt....


----------



## Mantis (1. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag,

davon habe ich auch gehört mit diesen verschlüsselten Signalen für HD Geräte, Vista gibt solche Signale aus, damit aber der TV reibungslos funktioniert benötigt er vielleicht ne Art Liste mit kompatibler Hard-/Software?!

Wenn es so wäre, warum gehts bei  XP und Vista x64 nicht, ist doch  ein Rückschritt in der Nutzung von medialer Technik.


----------



## Soulblader (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe passend zu der HDCP Signal Geschichte noch ein paar Links gefunden: 

Windows Vista: Nicht jeder PC wird HD-DVD- und Blu-Ray-Filme abspielen können - PC-WELT

ComputerBase - Verwirrung um HDCP-Inhalte in Vista

ist das noch aktuell oder inzwischen behoben ?


----------



## Mantis (1. Dezember 2008)

Das würde natürlich einiges erklären und die Industrie freut sich über dieses Durcheinander um die HDCP-Geschichte...


----------



## Soulblader (2. Dezember 2008)

Hehe auf jeden ich hoffe es gibt bald mal wieder ein Bericht in der PCGH wo es um LCD Fernseher geht mit dem Vista Ready Logo 

Is aber trotzdem mies ich werd einfach mal ein E-Mail an Phillips schicken ma sehen was passiert.....


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Dezember 2008)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas übersehen oder woran liegt es. Hilfe wäre sehr nett....



Den in den FAQ bei Philips beschriebenen Vorgang hast Du schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Soulblader (2. Dezember 2008)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Den in den FAQ bei Philips beschriebenen Vorgang hast Du schon ausprobiert?



Ja natürlich hab ich das. War ja das nahe Liegende was ich machen konnte. Hat aber überhaupt nicht zu einer Lösung bei getragen.

Hab mal eine E-Mail an Phillips geschickt.


----------



## Mantis (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend,

bin ich gespannt ob Philips überhaupt darauf antwortet. 
Ich bin der Meinung, das diese Sache noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. 

Nicht das irgendwann jedes Bildausgabegerät streikt weil es kein HDCP unterstützt bzw. nicht kompatibel ist unter den Geräten, da Vista schon und Windows 7 dies garantiert fortführt, werden diese Probleme dann vielleicht eine größere Masse an Anwendern treffen. 

Ich sehs schon kommen, man wird dann sein Bildausgabegerät fortlaufend "updaten" müssen damits ordentlich funzt.


----------



## Overlocked (2. Dezember 2008)

Ein Firmewareupdate seines TVs 

btt: Wird eigentlich der Monitor erkannt?


----------



## Mantis (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

der TV wird einwandfrei erkannt, ist nur die Frage was der TV erkennt, kann man leider nicht auslesen. 

Und Firmewareupdate gibts beim Philips schon, (wird per USB-Stick installiert/geflasht) dieses ist ebenso auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Overlocked (3. Dezember 2008)

Und es geht immer noch nicht Versuchte die Nummer mal über einen anderen Anschluss, HDMI, DVI oder sogar, VGA über Adapter.


----------



## Soulblader (5. Dezember 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Und es geht immer noch nicht Versuchte die Nummer mal über einen anderen Anschluss, HDMI, DVI oder sogar, VGA über Adapter.



So da bin ich mal wieder,

vor lauter GTA IV Aufregung kommt man ja zu nichts anderen mehr. Is alles schon getestet hab es einfach mal just for fun mit der PCGH Knoppix DVD getestet und schwupps es ging liegt also definitiv an VISTA und dem blöden HDCP Kopierschutz.....


----------



## Mantis (6. Dezember 2008)

Soulblader schrieb:


> Hab mal eine E-Mail an Phillips geschickt.



Moin, hat sich Philips schon zu deiner Mail geäußert?


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Das war mir schon klar, dass es an Vista lag, aber fragt sich nur, warum kein Treiber Update dies beheben konnte. SP2 schon installiert?


----------



## Soulblader (15. Dezember 2008)

Solange SP2 nicht aus dem Beta Status raus ist werde ich es noch nicht installieren....

Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Grafikkarte plus Vista x64 warum es nicht geht mich hat auch der Phillips Kundendienst angerufen die waren anfangs der Meinung das mein System nicht ausreicht:

C2Q 6600 @ 3,2 GHZ
8 GB RAM 1066 DDR2
GTX 280 OC von ASUS 

Also von denen brauch man kein Hilfe erwarten. Hauptsache man hat den Fernseher für rund 3000,- Eus gekauft....

Ich habe aber mit Hilfe von PCGH ein Tolles Tool entdeckt das mir weiter hilft hab es mal Hoch geladen unter folgendem Link:

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

es Checkt die HDCP (sowie Blue Ray Fähigkeit) des Rechners und da sagt es mir das wahrscheinlich meine Graka bzw der Treiber nicht HDCP fähig ist besser gesagt Status unbekannt kann ja mal jeder testen wenn er mag und sein Ergebnis plus Betriebssytem posten. 

Wäre interresant.  (Wetten XP gewinnt)


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2008)

Du weißt schon das RapidShare größten teils illegal ist Aber Hauptsache, dass es geht.


----------



## Soulblader (15. Dezember 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das RapidShare größten teils illegal ist Aber Hauptsache, dass es geht.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du von Rapidshare downloadest ich nutze es beruflich da der Service Weltweit verfügbar ist und Firmenpräsentation so einfach erreichbar sind und als E-Mail Anhang einfach zu groß.

Es jeden selbst überlassen über Rapidshare zu Urteilen, tut aber in diesem Thread nichts zur Sache.

Übrigens das kam dabei Raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig ist aber das es nicht einmal die Hardware genau ausliest.


----------



## Mantis (15. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

ich habe das Tool  (sehr gute Sache mit dem Upload, sehr unkompliziert) ebenfalls installiert. 

Bei mir ebenfalls das gleiche, Grafikkarte als unbekannt eingestuft, rest ist alles auf Grün.


----------



## behri (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mich jetzt extra hier angemeldet, da ich das gleiche Problem habe...

Allerdings mit einem anderen Philips LCD (37PFL7403D/10) und einer Geforce 9800GT mit Vista x32

Der BD_Test von Cyberlink ist bei mir komplett "ok" bis auf die nicht installierte Software...


Eine Lösung wäre echt geil...
gab es nicht "unechte Nvidia-Treiber" ?


----------



## jacobson (18. Dezember 2008)

So dann habe ich mich auch mal angemedet um mitzuteilen, dass ich das gleiche Problem habe!
Softwareupdate hat nichts gebracht. Philips 32PFL5403
Ich habe Vista 64 bit und eine Geforce 9800 GT mit HDCP. BD_Test zeigt bei mir ebenso alles grün an außer nicht installierte Software. Trotzdem habe ich mehr schwarzes Bild am TV als das eigentliche Signal.
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch XP 32 bit und eine 6600 GT und da gab es ebenfalls diesen Fehlerjedoch lang nicht so stark. Soll heißen das Bild ist vll alle 5-10 Minuten mal für 2 Sekunden verschwunden. 
Jetzt aktuell ists 10 Sekunden weg und für 2 Sekunden da.
Habe den TV jetzt über Komponente angeschlossen und da geht alles Fehlerfrei, ist zwar nicht optimal aber geht net anders!
Man müsste evtl eine Sammelbeschwerde schreiben an Philips!


----------



## behri (18. Dezember 2008)

Wundersam... ich habe eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden...

zuerst die "anleitung" danach der Link zum eigentlichen beitrag!



> Hi all. Confirming that the solution from: NVIDIA Forums works. Here is a summary of the fix.
> 
> So the basic rundown: The problem is that the driver is sending bad info to the tv based off the EDID info the TV is sending to the card. For whatever reason, the pairing of these Philips TVs and the GTX 280 (and some other nvidia cards) just don't play well together. The solution is to modify the inf file of the driver and tell it to ignore the EDID data from the TV altogether.
> 
> ...



GTX280 and HDMI to DVI problems - NVIDIA Forums

Bei moninfo.exe ist nach auswahl des LC-Displays eine Tabelle mit Raw-Daten..
Dort die ersten 4 Zellen der Zeile die mit (08) beginnt in die ini eintragen.

Ich freu mich über HD-Genuss bei NFS 

Gruß
behri


----------



## Soulblader (19. Dezember 2008)

Boah geil es geht habe die Anleitung genau befolgt und TATA es funktioniert erste Sahne. Habe den Treiber 180.84 für Vista x64 verwenden und ohne Probs installiert. 

Jetzt steht ja dem HD Fifa nichts mehr im Weg (und auch GTA nach dem 100. Patch ) geil danke an alle.

So hab mal den Treiber so gemoddet wie oben beschrieben für GT 200 Karten unter Vista x64 funktioniert aber nur mit dem Cineos von Phillips da die HEX Zahl gleich ist.

Könnt Ihr hier downloaden wer mag: http://rapidshare.com/files/174923364/Modded_Driver_by_NEO_NVIDIA_180.84.exe
Installation auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## jacobson (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich bedanke mich auch mal.

Habe jetzt zuerst den Treiber deinstalliert und dann die .inf geändert, da ich eine Geforce 9800 GT habe habe ich die Zeile einfach beide Device Settings eingefügt. Dann den Treiber installiert und dann wurde der PC neu gestartet und das Signal nur auf dem TV nichts mehr auf meinem Monitor. Sobald Vista geladen war hats wieder angefangen mit dem Geflacker! Dann habe ich mit estwas Geduld den normalen Monitor nach dazu eingeschaltet und jetzt ists weg^^
Ich muss halt des Signal auf beide Anzeigegeräte geben damits net flackert aber damit kann ich leben 

Also Danke!


----------



## Soulblader (5. Januar 2009)

Morgen,

ich werde hier in Zukunft ab und an einen Aktuelleren Treiber für Vista 64 Bit bereitstellen wenn Interesse bestehen sollte.

Da das Feedback bis jetzt durchweg positiv war.


----------



## Soulblader (25. Januar 2009)

So ich hab mal den neuen Treiber 181.22 für Vista x64 bearbeitet damit er mit dem Philips HD TV funzt für mehr Infos einfach mal diesen Thread lesen.

So hier der Link:

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

benutzen auf eigene Gefahr. Feedback erwünscht.


----------



## dirkswiss (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe das problem auch bei Windows Xp,könntest du nicht auch einen für XP machen?
Denn ich glaube das problem liegt am HDMI Anschluss mit Kompisite gehts ohne Probleme.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Soulblader (7. Mai 2009)

moin, 

ich kann ma schauen was sich tuen lässt muss aber sagen bei XP tritt das bei mir nicht auf.... 

Würde mich nochmal melden wenn ich es erledigt hab.


----------



## RheumaKai (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich hatte/habe genau das selbe Problem.. allerdings mit nem Toshiba LCD TV.. wie auch immer, die Modifikation im Treiber hatte ich bei den Treibern bis Version 182.xx von nvidia immer erfolgreich vorgenommen.

Nun ist aber der 185.xx draußen und die x.inf schaut nun inhaltlich anders aus...

Leider hat es nvidia immernoch nicht in den Griff bekommen... 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man nun die Modifizierte Zeile einfügen kann, oder gibt es vll inzwischen nen anderen (Bastel-)Lösungsansatz? 

Grüße


----------



## Mantis (1. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen
das Problem mit der Erkennung der Philips-TV's (wahrscheinlich auch eine Reihe weiterer Marken) dürfte sich mit den 185er Treibern von Nvidia erledigt haben. Nun werden die TVs selbständig erkannt, für den Ton nachwievor der SPIDIF-Quark.


----------

